# Boat insurance on a 30 to 35 year old boat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All,
I've done some searches on sailnet but didn't find this topic. If it's been discussed sorry about the repost. My question is how hard do you think it will be to obtain insurance for a boat up to 35 years old. Purchase price will be 40 to 60 grand. I plan to register the boat in either Mass or RI and spend about 7 months down in Florida. Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck getting insurance, if you're spending over half the year in Florida. Florida insurance rates are astronomically high after the last few years of storms... in fact, as I understand it, many insurance companies flat out stopped insuring boats in Florida.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I've heard that most marinas in FL (if not all) will not accept boats unless they're insured - plus listing the marina as an insured party.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

That's becoming true in many places, both inside and outside of florida. My marina requires $300000 in liability coverage for any boats there... but the marina doesn't have to be listed as an insured party yet.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You can try boat US. You can also try United Marine Underwriters. UMU is a marine insurance brokerage. Ask for Tom Jackson. There are may others.

Yes, SD is right that if you are in FL during hurricane season, you better ge ready for a very high insurance rate... if they will cover you at all. Tom told me at the time that he was not taking any more Fl policies. Perhaps that has changed - or if you are experienced and are out of their during the hurricane months, he may have more flexibility.

http://www.unitedmarine.net/

http://www.boatus.com/insurance/

- CD


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> TB-
> 
> That's becoming true in many places, both inside and outside of florida. My marina requires $300000 in liability coverage for any boats there... but the marina doesn't have to be listed as an insured party yet.


Mine does - been that way for 8 years now. But NEB has some very expensive floating real estate - which they could hold a burning/exploding boat liable for.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Mine does - been that way for 8 years now. But NEB has some very expensive floating real estate - which they could hold a burning/exploding boat liable for.


TB,

You don't think it is because of the way you drive the boat, do you? (smile)

Just kidding.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the replies... I plan to use the boat in Florida and other southern locations out of hurrican season... If I insure it in Mass or RI and take it to Florida or anywhere else for that matter will it be covered? From what SD says it sounds like I won't get insurance at all for a boat 30 plus years old and if I bring it to Florida it won't be insurable - just wondering about all the boats out there that fit that criteria. There seem to be alot. Are they all not insured? I plan to take the boat along the east coast probably coming back to Mass area in the summer. So I guess I'm better off buying a slightly smaller boat from 1990 up but will I be able to go to Fl and the bahamas or will that be uninsured? Thanks again


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MARRSy-

There is a reason so many boats were abandoned following the hurricanes... many were not insured and it was cheaper for the owners to abandon them than it would have been to take responsibility for them and dispose of them themselves. From what I've been told, Massachusetts has just recently changed the law, so that it is easier for marinas and harbors to take ownership of abandoned boats and sell them or otherwise dispose of them. Hopefully, that will help eliminate the floating eyesores and unmaintained hazards that the abandoned boats soon become. 

Also, it really depends on what kind of insurance you're looking for. If you're looking to get an Agreed Value Yatch policy with full coverage, it may be difficult, especially if you'll be spending over half the year in Florida. If you're looking for a liability only policy....then that is more readily available IMHO.

Again, whether you'll be able to go to Florida and back really depends on what boat you get. A 1990's era Flicka, which is only 24' LOA IIRC, would easily make it down to Florida and back... a Catalina 22 would be a bit iffier...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi SD good point - I'm looking at 35 - 38 ft. I spoke to united marine and they seemed to think I could get some coverage for what I was looking for - might just cost more money. Without knowing to much about the subject I would be interested in having the insurance requirments to be able to dock in Marinas from time to time. Not really planning on picking any particular port right now but the ability to go state to state.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Marrsy-

If you've got $300,000 in liability, you should be good to go at most marinas.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Boat Insurance - Old Boats*

I got mine through Boat US. Pretty painless approval process.

Most other companies wouldn't touch us with a 30 year old boat and newbie sailors. I got the all the liability stuff and added extra tow insurance. For me and my wife the yearly premium fee is $800+ in Marblehead, MA. Probably more than most people pay for a 33ft boat, but I won't go without it. My broker thinks that I can get a slightly better rate froma local agent, but I needed it quick to close on the loan, so I went with BoatUS for the meantime.

DrB


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Try 1-800-541-4647; email:[email protected]
Al Golden / International Marine Insurance Services

Al is a gentlemen and a professional, and IMIS has a top reputation. He will also gladly tell you up front if there is going to be a problem because fothe boat's age, size, location, your experience, or other issues, and if they can't find good coverage for you--he'll also send you to someplace that better can. Each insurer has different criteria for what they will/not write.

Paranoia Alert: You might also want to ask him--or the Florida DMV people--about those seven months. Florida, like most states, treats a boat as a motor vehicle. Keep it there somewhere between 30-90 days, and they expect you to transfer the registration down to them also. ANd make up on taxes. Keep it there for more than 50% of the year--and they may insist on it. Taking the boat out of their waters from time to time resets the clock, for most states.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dr B and Hello Sailor thanks for the posts and info. DRB can you take the boat anywhere with that coverage - down to florida and the Islands? I figured to be in the 2500 dollar range for insurance so thanks for the info on your premium. I'm actually right next door in Swampscott. I'm planning on moving in the next two months just not sure where yet. Depends on the boat I buy and where it is - Selling everything here and sailing away. That's plan anyway. Enjoy your new boat


----------



## wlcoxe (Jan 26, 2001)

We had almost identical quotes from Boat US and, (would you believe it?) The Hartford, the clincher being that the Hartford had an agreed-upon value without the survey, because they found other boats of the same model/year going for the same prices. Boat US wanted a survey, which would have added more than we really wanted at the time, due to the buying and selling of houses, moving to NC, and all that This was on a 1989 O'Day 40, and we expanded the cruising area from 6 months in CT with dry layup to 12 months in the water, split roughly 8/4, NC to CT, and the boat will be home-ported in NC. Lots of boats in our dokominium sporting out-of-state registration stickers. We'll play it by ear. We ARE limited, at this time, to no further south than Georgia.
Pat and Bill, O40 Kukulcán, New London/New Bern


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

I have a 30 year old Morgan and got some pretty stiff offers via my home insurer and some "marine" insurance companies. Then I tried Sea Tow...Bingo. Not a problem and very reasonable rates. I'm from Mass. and can go from here to Maine or New York without restriction. I imagine I would have to get a rider for Fla. or S.A. Shop around.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the replies WLcoxe and Joe - I didn't know seatow did insurance good info -


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

MARRSY,

I am not 100% sure, but I think my policy includes only US waters. The Carribbean is not included then (obviously), but I look today at my policy.

DrB


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*For MARRSY*

You asked about my policy areas of coverage. Parts of Canada (Atlantic Coast) down to Jacksonville, FL. No coverage below Jacksonville with current policy. Boat's home port is Marblehead, MA.


----------

